# Google Tip - I'm feeling lucky



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, this is just a tip, not a tutorial. Thought this b the most ideal place for it. So, here it goes...

As we all know... The _I'm Feeling Lucky_ button bypasses Google's results and takes us directly to the first web page returned for our query. An "I'm Feeling Lucky" search means you spend less time searching for web pages and more time looking at them.

Many GoogleBombs have exploited this feature too (as featured in our forums from quite sometime).
Samples: incompetent... liar... failure... miserable failure... french military victories...
Oops... liar, failure don't work now. Ya.. GoogleBombs have a lifespan & r not immortal.. if someone does search-engine-optimization better than the one who did the GoogleBomb, there'll b a new result instead of what used 2 b the _king of the list_.

Well, comin to the topic... dunno if it's been here before... but for the geekier users... who directly search Google from the address bar itself, without actually going to its homepage. Here's how to _Get Lucky_ search.

Supposing u r sure that u'll get the page u want with a set of terms... like I want to access the Photoshop site directly... I just type in _google.com/search?&q=adobe+photoshop*&btnI*_
Simple.. just add a _&btnI_ to the search phrase. Take care that it b a capital I in the word.

Normal Google search may include a _btnG_ which is the default keyword for Google search. A _btnI_ keyword indicates Google to do an _I'm Feeling Lucky_ search.

Uses... not many. There might b sites which change their web-address now & then. In that case, if u r sure that this _set of words_ can get u the site required directly.. just use this _lucky search_ as a link for the site, rather than the actual site address itself.
Also, if u don't wanna search urself & find out the site name for some product, just pass it on to others as this _lucky link_. Well, I did it quite a few times in this forum itself. For eg. when I wanna link someone to _Super Multimedia Converter_, guess what my link'll b... yup.. righto there... _google.com/search?&q=super+multimedia+converter&btnI_

Well... hope it didn't bore u. It's NOT a tutorial. Just a tip I got when I went thru _Google's homepage code_ 


________________________________


Well, heard complaints that many didn't understand anythin above...

To K[SIZE=-2]eep[/SIZE]I[SIZE=-2]t[/SIZE]S[SIZE=-2]hort&[/SIZE]S[SIZE=-2]imple[/SIZE]

In the browser address bar,
Lucky search _adobe photoshop_ this way
_google.com/search?&q=adobe+photoshop*&btnI

*_Lucky search _acronis_ this way
_google.com/search?&q=acronis*&btnI

*_Lucky search _yahoo(mail OR email)_ this way
_google.com/search?&q_=yahoo+mail|email_*&btnI

*_ Can it b more simple than this...
For both terms use + and for either terms use |... the rest... same as in all google search codes; like -,~,(,)...


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Tip - Get Lucky*

Nice tips.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Tip - Get Lucky*

i thought you are selling some quick rich formula here : D


----------



## trigger (Feb 22, 2007)

knew it already.. nyways thanx..


----------



## freakitude (Feb 22, 2007)

nice tips


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice tip


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice tips


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

A Google Advanced Operaters Guide
Some random searchin gave this webpage...
Exclusively to those guyz who read this post  and... yes.. for those who stumbled upon it...


----------



## sspradhan (Feb 25, 2007)

nice tips


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

Another small addition... for the Firefoxers...*i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/tbone92/lovefirefox2.gif

We have our search field on the right... remember... where u can enter some keyterms and search for the same.
Also.. Firefox has a default search within the address bar itself... type in something there & u'll know.
Well, that's due to *keyword.URL* term in the *about:config*.
How to get.... type in *about:config* in ur address bar. In the *filter* field, type in *keyword.URL*
The value there is the search done when u type something other than a valid url in the address bar.
So.. supposing I wanna do an *I'm feeling lucky* search in the address bar.. I've to just change the value in *keyword.URL* to *[noparse]*www.google.com/search?&btnI&q=[/noparse]

*Now try typin *miserable failure* in the address bar 
Whenever I wanna *hotmail*... just type in *hotmail* in addressbar...
It was there in the previous versions of Firefox, of course ... not now.

_Oper_ons, there'll b somethin similar 4 u too...
Internet Explorers... u haven't ditched that damn browser... forget it. Come on... *www.alragom.com/graphics/get-firefox-black.jpg


----------



## Bancho (Feb 28, 2007)

nice tips


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 6, 2007)

thanx for sharing.......


----------

